

Scalar typing in the PHP world - perlgeek
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/633203/40c7d412a07bc317/

======
boksiora
I love weak type PHP, please leave PHP as it is in terms on strong/weak
types...

We dont need the language to be changed. You can simply use ===

